# Binsen töten Bakterien ab ???



## Tottoabs (17. Apr. 2016)

Habe im Internet folgende Aussage gefunden.



> Die Binse wurde früher zur Herstellung von Körben oder Stühlen benutzt.
> Inzwischen hat man eine andere Eigenschaft an ihr bemerkt. Sie töten Bakterien ab.
> Besonders den gefürchteten Coli-Bakterien rückt sie mit ihren Ausscheidungen im Wurzelbereich zu Leibe. Deswegen wird sie in der biologischen Stufe von Kläranlagen eingesetzt. Vögel baden und trinken aus Ihrem Teich (_Salmonellen_) und vielleicht schwimmt mal ein Igel oder ein anderes Wildtier darin herum  (_Escheria Coli_),


http://www.ebay.de/itm/Binse-Teichd...588963?hash=item35ff2088e3:g:S5YAAOSw-W5U0Jdh


Absoluter Schwachsinn oder hat das einen Irgendwie gearteten Wissenschaftlichen Hintergrund??


----------



## Tanny (17. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Totto,

lies mal hier: 
* defekter Link entfernt *

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Apr. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Kirstin


Das Pflanzen zur Klärung genutzt werden ist bekannt. Das Sie Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser nehmen auch.

Das die Wurzeln von __ Binsen irgend was ausscheiden was Bakterien tötet ist mir neu. Habe ich so auch noch nicht gelesen.


----------



## wander-falke (17. Apr. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Absoluter Schwachsinn oder hat das einen Irgendwie gearteten Wissenschaftlichen Hintergrund??



Solange der Verkäufer die Quelle seiner Behauptung nicht nennen kann ( oder will) tippe ich einfach mal auf verkaufsförderndes Argument.
( Wie man das  rechtlich belangen könnte steht auf einem anderen Blatt)


----------



## meinereiner (17. Apr. 2016)

Auf der Bodenfilter Webseite http://www.bodenfilter.de/hygiene.htm sind ein paar Grafiken bezüglich mikrobiologischer Befunde.


----------



## toschbaer (17. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Thorsten,
bevor du Dir __ Binsen kaufst, ich habe reichlich und verschenke diese.

Jetzt zur Pflanze Binse, es gibt Pflanzen, deren Saft Bakterien abtötet, wie zum Beispiel die __ Johannisbeere, Aronia usw..
Dass die Binse einen Ausscheidungsstoff besitzt, der antibakteriell wirkt, habe ich noch nicht gehört.

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## troll20 (17. Apr. 2016)

toschbaer schrieb:


> Dass die Binse einen Ausscheidungsstoff besitzt, der antibakteriell wirkt, habe ich noch nicht gehört.


Selbst wenn dem so wäre, wie viel __ Binsen müssten da wohl im Teich stehen zur Bakterienbekämpfung 
Ob da noch ein Teich überbleibt 
Denn wenn die Wurzeln das abgeben wie kommt es in den Wasserkreislauf, da ja normaler weise die Wurzeln im Substrat stehen.
Und vor allem was ist mit den gewünschten Bakterien  Machen diese Stoffe welche da abgegeben werden Unterschiede 
Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Tanny (17. Apr. 2016)

Also an (Tümpel 1) und in (Tümpel 2 ) stehen __ Binsen - wir haben sowohl Binsen als auch __ Schilf 
dort zu Hauf, da immer noch bei langanhaltenden Regenphasen aus den Spalten, wo auch die Dachrinnen 
vom Stall reinlaufen, die Güllereste in die Tümpel (die ja mal Güllesilofundamente waren) laufen. 

Das güllige Wasser läuft schmutzig - braun in den Binsen/Schilfgürtel und kommt am Ende 
glasklar raus. 

Da in den Tümpeln alles lebt und sich fleissig vermehrt 
(__ Frösche, __ Molche, Goldelritzen, Libellenlarven, __ Rückenschwimmer, __ Gelbrandkäfer, Posthornschnecken, 
Spitzschlammschnecken, __ Blutegel und noch einiges, was ich nicht kenne), 
und da die Pferde die Tümpel seit Jahren als Tränke nutzen, ohne krank zu werden,
scheinen die Pflanzen die Gülle zu reinigen, von krankmachenden Keimen zu säubern 
und - sollten sie irgendwelche Bakterien töten - die "guten" Bakterien leben zu lassen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## mitch (17. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,

in dem Link von Robert ist folgendes zu finden:
"*Insgesamt ist festzustellen, dass die mikrobiologischen Eliminationsleistungen Bewachsener Bodenfilter die aus klassischen Belebungsanlagen deutlich übertreffen.*"
  also es passiert doch was mit manchen Bakterien (*E. coli *), aber ob das speziell an den __ Binsen liegt


----------



## bernhardh (17. Apr. 2016)

"Das güllige Wasser läuft schmutzig - braun in den __ Binsen/Schilfgürtel und kommt am Ende
glasklar raus."
Das ist der Effekt der Klärung, hat aber nichts mit irgendwelchen, von Pflanzen erzeugten Bakterien zu tun.


----------



## Tanny (17. Apr. 2016)

bernhardh schrieb:


> Das ist der Effekt der Klärung, hat aber nichts mit irgendwelchen, von Pflanzen erzeugten Bakterien zu tun.



Das ist mir schon klar, dass die Wasserfarbe durch den "Pflanzenfilter" entsteht. 
Aber ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass in alter Gülle auch nicht wenig Bakterien leben, von denen 
sicher die eine oder andere ziemlich gefährlich sein kann. 

__ Blutegel brauchen qualitativ hochwertiges Wasser - Pferde, die aus güllebelasteten Gräben trinken, 
werden krank - 
- bei mir sind die Pferde gesund und die Blutegel fühlen sich offensichtlich pudelwohl in meinen Tümpeln. 

Für mich ist das einfach ein Indiz dafür, dass irgendetwas mehr als nur eine Ausfilterung von 
farbverändernden Partikeln stattfindet. 

Das sowohl __ Schilf, als auch __ Binsen und alle anderen Pflanzen, die typische Klärteichpflanzen 
sind, sauerstoffbildende Bakterien am Wurzelballen haben, ist glaube ich auch allgemein 
bekannt/anerkannt. 

Dass "gute" und "böse" Bakterien einen ständigen Verdrängungswettkampf um denselben 
Lebensraum ausfechten, weiss jeder, der unter chronischen Hauterkrankungen leidet und jeder, der
schonmal Magen/Darm hatte. 

Dass Bakterien unterschiedlichste Überlebensstrategien entwickelt haben ist ebenfalls bekannt. 
Viele Bakterien produzieren verschiedenste Antibiotika
http://www.ndr.de/ratgeber/gesundheit/Neue-Forschung-Antibiotika-aus-Bakterien,antibiotika514.html

Wenn ich all diese Fakten zusammen nehme, dann halte ich es zumindest absolut nicht für abwegig, 
dass Klärteichpflanzen genau diese Eigenschaften auch haben können. 

Ob es schon mal jemand an einer Binse untersucht oder gar bewiesen hat? - Keine Ahnung.

Als "Werbeargument" um etwas zu verkaufen, würde ich darum diese Aussage sicher nicht treffen. 

Aber denkbar ist es meines Erachtens durchaus. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Apr. 2016)

toschbaer schrieb:


> Dass die Binse einen Ausscheidungsstoff besitzt, der antibakteriell wirkt, habe ich noch nicht gehört.


Ich auch nicht. .....  __ Binsen werde ich wohl erst von dir holen wenn ich meinen Teich erweitere....scheint aber noch einige Jahre zu dauern.


----------



## misudapi (18. Apr. 2016)

Auch ich kann mir gut vorstellen das die C. Bak. abgetötet werden wenn diese mit den __ Binsen in Berührung kommt, so zu sagen "sensibel " auf deren "Ausscheidung" reagiert.
In der Medizin wird genau nach solche Faktoren doch gesucht. Wer weis? Vor hundert Jahren wurde Fleming/ Pasteur auch belächelt.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Wetterleuchten (18. Apr. 2016)

Dass das Güllewasser braun in die __ Binsen geht (buchstäblich *g*) und klar wieder rauskommt, kann natürlich erst mal ein rein mechanischer Klärungseffekt sein.
Als Ende des 19. Jhs. die Cholera durch Hamburg tobte, war HH-Altona kaum betroffen, weil die damals schon große Teile ihres Trinkwassers mit Kies- und Sandfilterung aufbereiteten.
Dass alle möglichen Pflanzen Stoffe produzieren, mit denen sie Pilze, Bakterien, Viren abwehren oder abtöten und selbst auch "Hilfsorganismen halten" durch Symbiose z.B. die das für sie übernehmen, ist ja allgemein bekannt. Ich halte das grundsätzlich für nicht unmöglich, dass eine Wasserpflanze für nährstoffreiche Gewässer etwas "hat" in dessen Verstoffwechslungsschema entweder  Colibakterien selbst oder das, was diese ihrerseits zum überleben brauchen, passen.
Und ich denke, dass da auch fleißig geforscht wird. Gerade für Gegenden, wo viele Menschen und viele Nutztiere (zu) eng zusammenleben, die technischen Standarts und Möglichkeiten aus verschiedensten Gründen aber unter aller Kanone sind, ist Wasseraufbereitung mit einfachen aber wirksamen Mitteln ja ein ganz großes Thema.


----------



## mitch (18. Apr. 2016)

oder doch alles nur eine Binsenweisheit


----------



## troll20 (18. Apr. 2016)

Aber war das nicht so das Bakterien wenn sie ausreichend Nahrung haben sich auch entsprechend vermehren und wenn diese aufgebracht ist stagniert die Vermehrung und kehrt sich so gar um, sprich: tot . Ganz weg sterben tun sie jedoch nicht da sie auch sowas wie einen Winterschlaf halten können, teilweise sogar über tausende Jahre. 
Ist ja nur so eine Idee  .......


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Apr. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> oder doch alles nur eine Binsenweisheit


Viel Spekulation....also hat noch keiner etwas Konkretes gefunden.

...ich auch nicht.


----------



## karsten. (19. Apr. 2016)

Moin

trefflich "streiten" kann man über ungenaue Behauptungen. 
Es ist doch das ganz etablierte Wurzelraumverfahren
Wo Repopflanzen  in ihrer Rhizosphäre
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhizosphäre 
das tun , was sie gut können.
wenn aus "Binsenbeeten" hinten weniger Bakterien oder "Bessere" rauskommen"
müssen die "Bösen" nicht direkt von __ Binsen abgetötet  worden sein
sondern sind "verhungert" , verdrängt , vielleicht von Anderen gefressen oder  an Einsamkeit gestorben. 
( funktioniert in Wurzelraumfiltern ,Pflanzenkläranlagen , jedem Weiher, manchem... Gartenteich )

mfG


----------



## mitch (19. Apr. 2016)

karsten. schrieb:


> ... müssen die "Bösen" nicht direkt von __ Binsen abgetötet worden sein
> sondern sind "verhungert" , verdrängt , vielleicht von Anderen gefressen oder an Einsamkeit gestorben.



Hallo Karsten, 
du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht


----------



## StefanRP (19. Apr. 2016)

Guten Abend,
ich empfehle folgenden wissenschaflichen Bericht eines Forschungsinstituts:

 Hygienisierung - Wasserwirtschaft ... tatsächlichen Einfluss der Wurzelexsudaten (Wurzelausscheidungen) bei der. Keimreduktion ..... Einsatzbereich finden auch häufig __ Rohrglanzgras ( Phalaris arundinacea),Simsen...
http://www.wasserwirtschaft.steierm...a537e9f0/Bericht_ Hygienisierung_Abwasser.pdf


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Apr. 2016)

StefanRP schrieb:


> ich empfehle folgendes Skript:


Danke für den Link
http://www.wasserwirtschaft.steiermark.at/cms/dokumente/10000359_4581250/a537e9f0/Bericht_ Hygienisierung_Abwasser.pdf

Wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe wird nur __ Kalmus eine antibakteriele Wirkung zu geschrieben.


----------



## Tanny (19. Apr. 2016)

Danke für den link - das ist ja richtig spannend


----------



## mitch (19. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Stefan,

das waren die Wurzeln meines Rohrglanzgrases, vor dem Teichumbau





https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/2015-08-29__13-30-24_d71_5889_dxo-jpg.152415/


----------



## mitch (19. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,
soderla, hab den Bericht mal "grob" gelesen  

Schade nur das sich das __ Schilf und die Folie nicht so gut miteinander vertragen.
Als sichere Schilf Pflanzgefäße könnte man wohl 1/2 IBC hernehmen -    erstmal und dann morgen mit dem Zollstock in den Garten  
oder doch wieder ein paar Brotkörbe mit __ Rohrglanzgras (hatte sich ja bewährt) an den Rand  das wäre am einfachsten und etwas Grünzeugs könnte der Teich ja noch vertragen.



  immer diese Ideen, aber einen Versuch ist es allemal wert   was man ned alles für sauberes Wasser macht


----------



## troll20 (20. Apr. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> was man ned alles für sauberes Wasser macht


Als ob dein Wasser wie ne Spinatsuppe aussehen würde, tzzz


----------



## mitch (20. Apr. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Als ob dein Wasser wie ne Spinatsuppe aussehen würde, tzzz



das zwar nicht, aber es könnte schon etwas besser sein -


----------

